# Now Sorted:Non-working Garmin Edge 200



## accountantpete (16 Feb 2018)

I don't use Sat Nav stuff but my new integrated bars came with an out front Garmin mount so it would be nice to have something to put in it - if anyone has a broken down Garmin Edge which is reasonably presentable I would be interested in purchasing it for a modest sum plus postage.

Now Sorted Cheers


----------

